# Are there electronic alternatives to eFile (US taxes) i.e. email a .pdf of my tax return?



## Big Swifty (Jan 16, 2021)

So I used intuit TurboTax, very easy, all went great, until the IRS rejected my return:

"R0000-503-02 - The name or Social Security number for the second taxpayer (spouse) doesn't match IRS records."

The reason for that is that my spouse does not have a ITIN. I was able to enter a non-existant number as was suggested by information I found online. That was sufficient enough to get my continue with TurboTax (which won´t accept a blank field or anything but a number), but since my wife is has not ITIN I guess it´s not good enough for the IRS:

Further research told me that because of this eFile is not an option (at least with TurboTax) and that I´d have to print out my return, erase the non-existant number, write in something like "does not apply," sign and mail the form.

For obvious reasons I´d rather not have to rely on two countries postal systems (which are slow enough even in non-COVID times) in order to get my return to the IRS office in Astin, TX. I´m here to ask about potential solutions. The IRS is also saying that "Due to staffing issues, processing paper tax returns could take several weeks longer. Taxpayers and tax professionals are encouraged to file electronically."

Last year the IRS announced they will accept digital signatures and email submissions in limited circumstances due to COVID-19. I´m hoping this means there is a way outside of the normal eFile procedure. According to the link below, an IRS employee would need to authenticate the taxpayer's identity by phone. Will the IRS make an international call if I reestablish a recently disconnected account due to an impending move? Would they do it by a Whatsapp call? Or does this only apply to US citizens living within the US?





__





IRS will accept digital signatures and email submissions in limited circumstances due to COVID-19






taxnews.ey.com







https://www.irs.gov/pub/foia/ig/spder/nhq-01-0620-0002.pdf



If this is at all possible the fIrst option that comes to mind is instead of mailing the physical documents from S. America to instead print out and make the necessary changes to my 1040 (the only document I need to send in my case), add my signature, scan this and save as a .pdf and then email it to the IRS. If possible, I´ll assume it would be treated like a mailed in return, but I wouldn´t have to deal with international snail mail.

A second option if the IRS doesn´t accept returns submitted by any electronic method other than eFile would be to do everything as above, but send it to a relative to print out and mail to the IRS, cutting out the international mail part.

Does anyone know if there are any other options? Are there any free eFile options that allow you to write in "Does Not Apply" where my non-resident alien wife´s tax ID number would go?


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Some of the efile providers support putting "NRA" in the space where the SSN goes. Some do not. That is the only valid way of handling a NRA spouse without an ITIN or SSN. 

If you put in a bogus SSN, the name and SSN will not match and it will get rejected, putting in any text other than NRA will get rejected due to masking rules.

But.. not all e-file providers support NRA and each year is a bit of a crap shoot as to who does and who does not. 

In light of the delays with process mailed returns, it it probably worth the time hunting around the FAQs for various e-file solution partners and/or contacting them if it is not clear.

The digital signature and email submissions proposals never, as far as I am aware, applied to tax returns.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Although some tax preparation software will tell you to put "NRA" in the spouse's SSN section, I always found that the IRS ultimately would reject an e-filing where you had done so. (And even this only works if you are filing as "married, filing separately" - if you're filing jointly, you need to request an ITIN for your spouse.)

And I don't believe there is any way to e-mail a return to the IRS. (Given the state of their computer systems this may be a seriously Good Thing, too.) 



Big Swifty said:


> A second option if the IRS doesn´t accept returns submitted by any electronic method other than eFile would be to do everything as above, but send it to a relative to print out and mail to the IRS, cutting out the international mail part.


This is probably your best option. Just make sure you provide your relative with the address that is used for filings from overseas (and not whatever address they may use to file their own returns).


----------



## Big Swifty (Jan 16, 2021)

Thank you both for the information. I forgot to mention that I am "Married, filing seperatley." At least for this year. I´ll probably follow both suggestions - look around for an eFile software that allows me to put "NRA" in the spouse ID number section and try filing that way, with the thought that I need to keep an eye out for rejection, and if the rejection happens alert my US relative to go ahead and mail out my return to the Austin, TX office that handles returns from expats who are receiving a refund. TurboTax was pretty quick in letting me know that my taxes were rejected so this seems best of both options. Thanks again. I´ll post back if I find an eFile service that allows me to do this.


----------

